# Charge iPhone 6 AND hear navigation via car stereo



## kipster53 (Jun 29, 2015)

Is there any way to have my iPhone connected to my car's USB port, charging the phone, AND hear the navigation audio over the car's stereo? If I have only the phone's charging cable hooked up and have my car's audio set to iPod, I can play my Apple Music but the nav voice commands do not come through. If I'm using Google Maps with this configuration, the Google Maps app will lower the volume and give me the audio navigation directions over the car's stereo. IT WORKS PERFECTLY, but I cannot figure out how to keep my phone charging while hearing navigation from the Uber rider app, even with the headphone jack connected to AUX input, or in any other configuration. Am I missing something, or can this really be that difficult for Uber to fix?


----------



## LaustinAustin (Jun 29, 2015)

I use a charger that plugs in to my 12v (used to be where the cigarette lighter was, don't know what it is called today). Now I can hear the voice commands from the app.


----------



## BigChris67 (Jun 5, 2015)

I have a sirius satellite car dock for my car that charges and can her the navigation thru my car stereo when it's directing to where the PAX is but i can't hear when it's giving e directions to where the PAX is going


----------



## OrlUberOffDriver (Oct 27, 2014)

Audio nav is auto disable after you start trip. 
You can enable it. On the map upper right there is and audio button, tap and enable. 
My works fine.


----------



## kipster53 (Jun 29, 2015)

LaustinAustin said:


> I use a charger that plugs in to my 12v (used to be where the cigarette lighter was, don't know what it is called today). Now I can hear the voice commands from the app.


Thanks. I just bought a charger that goes into the "lighter" socket and will now see if I get nav audio through aux input. I don't know why they can't fix the app so that it works with bluetooth.


----------



## kipster53 (Jun 29, 2015)

OrlUberOffDriver said:


> Audio nav is auto disable after you start trip.
> You can enable it. On the map upper right there is and audio button, tap and enable.
> My works fine.


----------



## kipster53 (Jun 29, 2015)

Yes, I am aware of that audio/mute button on the upper left, but depending on your configuration, sometimes there will be no audio through the car stereo or the phone, and you have to get out of the app and go back in to make it work.


----------

